# What are you going to do for Wagner Day?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I beat Couchie to this, but this isn't a birthday thread, someone can do it tomorrow.

What are you going to do to celebrate Wagner's 200th birthday tomorrow??? I thought about it for a while, when finally my mom told me that we could watch Parsifal on DVD, the whole thing. It was a recent gift from my brother, the only opera we own on DVD. What a great idea! So, that's what I'm going to do! Any other cool things anyone's going to do?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I beat Couchie to this, but this isn't a birthday thread, someone can do it tomorrow.
> 
> What are you going to do to celebrate Wagner's 200th birthday tomorrow??? I thought about it for a while, when finally my mom told me that we could watch Parsifal on DVD, the whole thing. It was a recent gift from my brother, the only opera we own on DVD. What a great idea! So, that's what I'm going to do! Any other cool things anyone's going to do?


Hope you enjoy! Sounds like the perfect way to celebrate. Me? I'll listen to an opera.

Most likely _Cosi Fan Tutte_...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Have a good time, Wagnerites!

However, I've had my fill of him for a bit. In any case I have too much to do tomorrow and there is also cricket on the TV.

Sorry, but I can admire from a distance but not worship at the shrine!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Have a good time, Wagnerites!
> However, I've had my fill of him for a bit. In any case I have too much to do tomorrow *and there is also cricket on the TV*.
> Sorry, but I can admire from a distance but not worship at the shrine!


Dear David, I was once told that 'love of cricket' is for the marginal and the deranged. Before you report me to the mods, let me assure you that I was a wicketkeeper at school (6+ years) and know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I will listen to Brahms.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm reading his book on conducting, for fun. It was free on kindle.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Listen to a disc of overtures and preludes. I don't think I'll be in the mood for a full music drama.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I will join Mahlerian in listening to overtures and preludes. I might also throw in the Liebestod to close the ceremonies. If it were the weekend and my daughter were home, I might do Tristan and Isolde, but that's a bit much for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

To be frank, after quaffing my Löwenbräu beer I shall sing a _Ranz des vaches_ (a controversial source of one of the Wagner themes in Tristan) and throw myself off the nearest rampart in _nostalgia_ for the homeland.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I'll listen to some Schnittke in celebration!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Our local classical radio station is rising to the occasion with wall-to-wall Wagner:

http://blogs.wfmt.com/offmic/2013/05/21/all-wagner-all-day-on-wednesday/


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Not that I need an excuse, but I shall be listening to *Felix Mendelssohn*.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know. Maybe I'll download one of his symphonies. He did write at least one, though I hear it's not up to his usual standards. On the other hand I don't celebrate birthdays. So maybe I'll just go see the new Star Trek movie. That's at least space opera of a sort.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Tomorrow I will be setting TalkingHead and Moody's above dialogue to excerpts from Lohengrin as a new music-drama


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Tomorrow I will be setting TalkingHead and Moody's above dialogue to excerpts from Lohengrin as a new music-drama


Couchie, you naughty man (or woman)! Don't you think Siegfried's funeral music is more apt?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> Not that I need an excuse, but I shall be listening to *Felix Mendelssohn*.


So long as you don't think you have to spite him and punish yourself by listening to Meyerbeer!


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tomorrow? Well, I'm actually going to the mall to buy some clothes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Apropos to tomorrow's birthday, John F. Runciman mentions Wagner in an introduction to old Italian opera from 1901:

"All art forms are conventions, and all conventions appear ridiculous when they are superseded by new ones. The old Italian opera form is laughed at to-day as an absurdity by Wagnerians, who see nothing absurd in a many-legged monster with a donkey's head uttering deep bass curses through a speaking-trumpet; and perhaps tomorrow the Wagnerian music-drama and the many-legged monsters will be laughed at by the apostles of a new and equally absurd convention."

"It is absolutely the first condition of the existence of an art that one shall be prepared to tolerate things ludicrously unlike anything to be found in real life; and when (for instance) you have swallowed the camel of allowing the heroes and heroines to sing their woes at all, it is a little foolish to strain at the gnat of permitting them to sing in this rather than in that way, when both ways are alike preposterous."

-- from "Old Scores and New Readings: Discussions on Music and Certain Musicians"


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What are you going to do to celebrate Wagner's 200th birthday tomorrow???


Listen to some Brahms. :devil:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dismiss it for the fake holiday it is, and ignore it. 
(Banks and Wall Street are open, right?)

Hey, you asked


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

brianvds said:


> Listen to some Brahms. :devil:


I have grander plans. Starting early in the morning, I will not listen to the entire Ring cycle...in one sitting! Then, time and my constitution allowing, I will not listen to several other operas of this fine composer. After all, such a day of celebration comes only once every hundred years. Wish me luck!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you also going to be sure not to eat any _ham-burghers?_


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Tomorrow I will be setting TalkingHead and Moody's above dialogue to excerpts from Lohengrin as a new music-drama


It's gone I'm glad to say.So you will have to do a bit of composing in a hurry !


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Dear David, I was once told that 'love of cricket' is for the marginal and the deranged. Before you report me to the mods, let me assure you that I was a wicketkeeper at school (6+ years) and know exactly what I'm talking about.


Looking at the Thousands attending the IPL there must be a lot of marginalised and deranged people about. So don't believe everything you hear, there's a good chap!

PS I'm glad I wasn't bowling when you were behind the stumps!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Weston said:


> I don't know. Maybe I'll download one of his symphonies. He did write at least one, though I hear it's not up to his usual standards. On the other hand I don't celebrate birthdays. So maybe I'll just go see the new Star Trek movie. That's at least space opera of a sort.


Great idea. We'll be making a start (for the third time) on our Deep Space Nine dvds. Although Worf hasn't made his appearance yet, I always think that Klingon Opera must have something in common with Wagner.
Enjoy your day, Wagnerites.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Looking at the Thousands attending the IPL there must be a lot of marginalised and deranged people about. So don't believe everything you hear, there's a good chap!
> 
> PS I'm glad I wasn't bowling when you were behind the stumps!


I was kidding you, DavidA! But really, I did play cricket at school (the wicketkeeper) and it frightened the hell out of me. Rugby was OK, I could take the bashes there, but not squatting down behind the wickets in an attempt to receive a small, rock hard leather ball flying towards me in excess of 120kph.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> I was kidding you, DavidA! But really, I did play cricket at school (the wicketkeeper) and it frightened the hell out of me. Rugby was OK, I could take the bashes there, but not squatting down behind the wickets in an attempt to receive a small, rock hard leather ball flying towards me in excess of 120kph.


In my playing days I can remember fielders diving out the way (me included) when somebody hit the ball at them like a rocket! You realise then how good these guys on the television are!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm going to sit in the garden and listen to the lilacs bloom.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I listened to _Die Walküre_ yesterday. Today I'll work my way through all the Bayreuth canon preludes and overtures at least. Maybe I'll toss in the symphony, the Wesendonck lieder, and the _Siegfried Idyll_ if time permits.

The Holy German Art will of course be capped off with a pint of Holy German Beer. :cheers:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Gonna dig out an overture later on. The chap deserves to be celebrated for his genius. Today is a great day to become acquainted with him...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Gonna dig out an overture later on. The chap deserves to be celebrated for his genius. Today is a great day to become acquainted with him...


I think the two of you will get along. Wagner had Mozart's gift for musical clarity.

Might I suggest the _Meistersinger_ prelude to act one, along with the hymn that immediately follows? It's an amazing moment.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Switching on to a celebration concert from Bayreuth righ now.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

ahammel said:


> I think the two of you will get along. Wagner had Mozart's gift for musical clarity.
> 
> Might I suggest the _Meistersinger_ prelude to act one, along with the hymn that immediately follows? It's an amazing moment.


Thanks Ahammel.

The one I have is this months freebie from the BBC music magazine. It has Brahms German Requiem, but also Parsifal, Act 1 Prelude. Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andrew Litton. Gonna give her a spin right now...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Thanks Ahammel.
> 
> The one I have is this months freebie from the BBC music magazine. It has Brahms German Requiem, but also Parsifal, Act 1 Prelude. Scottish Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andrew Litton. Gonna give her a spin right now...


Brahms and Wagner on the same CD? Be careful it doesn't burst into flames when you try to play it!


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

Just now, I am watching Walküre act 3!

_"Who told you to fight for Siegmund?!?!"_


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

What am I going to do on Wagner's birthday? Eat some Eggs Benedict and listen to some Schnittke.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just found out it's Wagner Day. It's not Wagner Day without Siegfried's Funeral Music. It's ultimate guy music. Of course, in high school, the oboe solo was my sax solo. Maybe that's another reason I think it's so great.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Just found out it's Wagner Day. It's not Wagner Day without Siegfried's Funeral Music. It's ultimate guy music. Of course, in high school, the oboe solo was my sax solo. Maybe that's another reason I think it's so great.


I played that piece in Lab Orchestra a couple of months ago, I got kinda shaken up playing it. 
Mainly because this undisclosed grad student I care for so much was conducting it with so much passion, I really had to fight tears at the thought of him leaving my life forever after this semester, (which I found out later wouldn't happen, next Fall we will part).


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

At last count:

_Die Walküre_ in its entirety (yesterday)
The overture from _Tannhäuser_
The first act of _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_
The overture from _Die Fliegende Holländer_
The prelude to Act I of _Lohengrin_
The prelude to Act I of _Parsifal_
The prelude to _Das Rheingold_
The prelude to Act I of _Die Walküre_ (again)
The prelude to Act I of _Siegfried_
The prelude to Act I, Siegfried's Rhein Journey, and Siegfried's funeral music from _Götterdämmerung_
The prelude and _Liebstod_ from _Tristan und Isolde_

And some oddball pieces:
Glenn Gould conducting the _Siegfried Idyll_ and playing his own transcription of the _Meistersinger_ prelude
Jonas Kaufmann's _Wesendonck Lieder_


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I played that piece in Lab Orchestra a couple of months ago, I got kinda shaken up playing it.


Siegfried's funeral music was the first Wagner piece I have consciously listened to, alone and in the dark. Back then I would have never imagined classical music could sound like _that_: heavy, dark, tragic, powerful, a complete opposite of that "classical music is relaxing" stereotype that I have come to hate so much now. I was shaken - and instantly hooked.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Throughout this Spring, I was lucky to enjoy a long build up to the big day starting with seeing Die Meistersinger in Chicago in Feb, then Parsifal at the Met, followed by Siegfried in April, and a grand finale of Götterdämmerung a few weeks ago.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> Throughout this Spring, I was lucky to enjoy a long build up to the big day starting with seeing Die Meistersinger in Chicago in Feb, then Parsifal at the Met, followed by Siegfried in April, and a grand finale of Götterdämmerung a few weeks ago.


You are one lucky man, Cavaradossi!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

There is a Wagner day?!?!?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

jani said:


> There is a Wagner day?!?!?


His birthday. Yesterday was number 200.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, the day AFTER Wagner Day I am downloading Solti's Wagner Operas. So, something must be happening in my soul.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The day after Wagner Day, we may want to consider Wagner as an illness. Or, says the Guardian, a mental health menace: "His music was seen not just as a symptom of the physical and sexual pathologies associated with a nervous modernity - everything from neurasthenia [nervous exhaustion] and degeneration to perversion and fatigue - but also as the direct cause of these."

"Respected doctors blamed him for much mental illness, with the Dutch psychiatrist Jacob van Deventer concluding in 1891 that "a large number of the mentally ill are passionate lovers of Wagnerian music".

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/may/22/wagner-bad-for-your-mental-health


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Good old Victorian psychiatric medicine.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Well, the day AFTER Wagner Day I am downloading Solti's Wagner Operas. So, something must be happening in my soul.


Cannot escape the _Wagner-Wahn_, heh?


----------

